# Who has trouble liking a series?



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 6, 2013)

So, I'm sure some of you have really wanted to like a game series, but you just can't like it. For me, I've really wanted to like Zelda. I just can't do it. I've never played a game of the Zelda series and I should get Ocarina of Time 3D and the Orcale of Ages to understand it better.

So, how about you? Have you wanted to like a series but you just find that it's difficult to do so?


----------



## Bambi (Aug 6, 2013)

Yea Zelda for me too! I think its adorable and I am envious of people who love it.

I suck at it


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 6, 2013)

Agreed. I envy violetneko, it says her sig she loves the Legend of Zelda....


----------



## Solar (Aug 6, 2013)

OMG EXACT SAME SITUATION. No matter how hard I try, I just cannot get immersed in the series...:'( I hate it.


----------



## Roman (Aug 6, 2013)

Am I the only one in this tread who loves Zelda?

I have trouble getting into Metroid.  Probably because I HATE first person shooters.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 6, 2013)

Roman said:


> Am I the only one in this tread who loves Zelda?
> 
> I have trouble getting into Metroid.  Probably because I HATE first person shooters.



See my username 

I never got into Metroid, or the Mario sport games.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 6, 2013)

What makes Zelda so awesome? I really never got how the Majora's Mask ties in with Zelda.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 6, 2013)

There has never been a series that I couldn't get into. I guess I've been gaming for quite a while now!


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, Majora's Mask really didn't have that much to do with the rest of the lore in Zelda, really. It was kind of like an alternate reality Link stumbled into. Some people have a theory that the people of Termina, the land that Majora's Mask takes place in, were cast aside by the goddesses of Hyrule because the people of Termina rejected them. I could go into more detail, but it's really lengthy and this isn't really the topic.

Getting back to the point of the thread, I could never really get into Starfox or Metroid. Non-zombie shooters just aren't my thing, I guess.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm having trouble getting back into the Mario series, mostly the 2D ones. Love the 3D ones to death and really dig Super Mario World, but I can't bring myself to beat a lot of the new stuff. It's just so dull and boring. I've started skipping most of them and I'm holding off on Super Mario 3D World for that reason, even though it looks like 3D Land plus New Super Mario.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't get into the Zelda series either.  I like it, but I fail at it so much.


----------



## Wish (Aug 7, 2013)

Metroid


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 7, 2013)

What is it with Metroid? I don't even get it. But that's what happens when you weren't born when the classics were released.


----------



## Orange (Aug 7, 2013)

For me it's Super Mario, The Legend Of Zelda, Pikmin, Metroid and Donkey Kong.

I've played a lot of other Mario games as Mario Kart and Mario Party, but not Super Mario. I did have a Super Mario game as Virtual Console for Wii, but I've only played it like twice because I didn't like it. But Super Mario 3D World is interesting to me, I like the 3D better than the sidescrolling.

I'm also a bit interested in The Wind Waker HD, I like the cartoony look. I'm curious about The Legend Of Zelda, but I'm not really convinced to buy a game yet, same goes for Donkey Kong Country.

Right now I'm thinking of buying Pikmin 3. I've seen some gameplay videos recently and I think I'd like it.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 8, 2013)

Kippla said:


> What is it with Metroid? I don't even get it. But that's what happens when you weren't born when the classics were released.



They're built around loneliness and exploration. When you play the game, you truly feel alone in this big world with monsters all trying to kill you, with nobody around to help you other than the remnants of a dead civilization. The first 3 games, there was very little indication of where you go and you had to figure things out on your own, which goes back to the loneliness and exploration thing. There wasn't anything like it at the time and even now, there still isn't. Even the newer Metroids aren't necessarily like the old Metroid games, barring Metroid Prime 1. There's always something guiding you to your destination, and in Metroid: Other M's case, no real exploration at all. The whole appeal of Metroid is just exploration and enjoying the adventure.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, Legend of Zelda seems cool, it's just that it's SOOO frustrating to figure out what I'm supposed to be doing :/ And if I don't remember what the last thing was said that involves the plot, I kinda just wander around the whole game until I accidently do the right thing <_< Which can sometimes take hours -.-

On one of the GBA games (dunno the name), I remember they told me to go into the desert. So I did. And when I got there, I killed everything in sight and went into some palace thing, I dunno. Killed everything, couldn't find anything, and I left. Wandered the whole desert, checking every single edge. Found a cave with a fairy in it, I touched it, it glowed, and disappeared. I sat there with a "Wut" expression on my face, and continued exploring the desert. I did this for 3 days :/ I never found anything, so I just travelled the world kill everything on sight because I had no idea what to do -.-

Oh, and in Twilight princess, I went in some lava cave behind the rock throwing dude. I dunno what to do. I'm so lost that I can't even find my way out. I think I played the game for an hour each day for a week in that cave until I finally gave up. I spent a whole week in a cave :/ In a game <_<

Yeah, I just get lost in the games so much, I can't ever like the series because of that :/


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 8, 2013)

Hmm, I think I can't replay Prof. Layton games. There's just no incentive for me to replay a brainteaser game. I love the series, though. (They released a teaser for Prof. Layton vs. Ace Attorney on eShop! Go watch it if you're a fan of one or both.)


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 8, 2013)

I got bored of Legend of Zelda after Twilight Princess, I can't beat a single one of those games. I got Skyward Sword at Christmas and the first time I played it I was like "well this sucks" it's like I ripped up 60 bucks and threw the scraps in the trash. I can't get into those first person shooter games, halo and black ops can be fun but I get bored of them fast. And sweaty hands don't help either.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

I see. 

Oh yeah, Pikmin is another one. It looks interesting but I watched a video of the original Pikmin and I was like "wtf". I know there's a different story to Pikmin 3 but I don't know how I could really get into it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 10, 2013)

idiotcurl said:


> Well, Majora's Mask really didn't have that much to do with the rest of the lore in Zelda, really. It was kind of like an alternate reality Link stumbled into. Some people have a theory that the people of Termina, the land that Majora's Mask takes place in, were cast aside by the goddesses of Hyrule because the people of Termina rejected them. I could go into more detail, but it's really lengthy and this isn't really the topic.


It's more than a theory. ;D They built the Stone Tower in an effort to reach the goddesses and prove their might (similar to the Tower of Babel), but the goddesses turned the tower upside-down. There's a lot to the lore of Majora's Mask and some of it really isn't that kid-friendly. Out of the series, though, Majora's Mask is my favorite.

The series I can't really get into is Grand Theft Auto. Never been a fan of it and no matter how many times I play it at a friend's, I just don't like it.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> It's more than a theory. ;D They built the Stone Tower in an effort to reach the goddesses and prove their might (similar to the Tower of Babel), but the goddesses turned the tower upside-down. There's a lot to the lore of Majora's Mask and some of it really isn't that kid-friendly. Out of the series, though, Majora's Mask is my favorite.
> 
> The series I can't really get into is Grand Theft Auto. Never been a fan of it and no matter how many times I play it at a friend's, I just don't like it.


This is what confuses me about Zelda. All the history and lore just gets to me. 

Grand Theft Auto? What is that, some game where you steal cars? It reminds me of Saints Row 3. My brother plays as a toilet.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2013)

NVM, ignore this.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> █⌦♫​I'm replaying Ocarina of Time 3D. I'm at the Gorons. I forgot where the fire source was to light up the source. It's like my 5th replay so don't blame me ​♫⌫█​


What da fuq is Gorons? 

How are you doing that with your text?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2013)

Kippla said:


> What da fuq is Gorons?
> 
> How are you doing that with your text?



They are these fat things with very spherical stomachs. They eat rocks. The first time I played, I was like o.o
My iPad is glitching out so I can't do it right now, but look at my profile and you will see Marceline's visitor message. You have to make a post template in the settings. This is how I do it:
[TEXT SYMBOLS ETC]Text goes here[TEXT SYMBOLS ETC MIRRORED ORDER]
Literally, put Text goes here so you know where to type.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Err... See, all this stuff confuses me in Zelda. As I said, I really, really want to like it and play it, but it's just so difficult for me to choose it over Pokemon and the Sims!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot. In the template, make the first group of symbols LEFT. In the text goes here part, center it. In the 2nd group of symbols, make them RIGHT. If you ever used Microsoft Word or the Go Advanced option here, you should see them.
----
It's not that hard  You play the Sims? I have 3 and I barely play it. A fire started in my house and the loud alarm played through my headphones. I stopped playing after that.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Turn down the volume. 

Sims can be boring if you aren't into becoming a thief and doing world domination like I did.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2013)

█⌦♫​I think I have trouble with old Phoenix Wright games. They are like hard without a guide and it can get really confusing sometimes.​♫⌫█​


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

What is the main story of Phoenix Wright anyways? If it is just a game where you argue with people and try to defend your client, then I want it.


----------



## Puddle (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm gonna hop on the Zelda train here. Ocarina of Time is possibly the best game ever made, but I just hate it. The story doesn't intrigue me at all. I have been trying to play through hoping that it would get better, but it hasn't.


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 11, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts.
My friend ranted to me for hours about how I should like it but it seems really dumb.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 11, 2013)

Kippla said:


> What is the main story of Phoenix Wright anyways? If it is just a game where you argue with people and try to defend your client, then I want it.


It's way more than that. You have to collect evidence and also make choices that will lead you to victory or loss. If you lose I'm pretty sure you start that chapter over. It's a really fun game. A new one is coming out on the 3DS with cutscenes and voice acting.

I thought Ocarina of Time was really fun.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 11, 2013)

^ Now you've reminded me about PL vs PW and I'm getting all excited for it again. :c

Actually on that topic, Professor Layton is one game I can't get into, and one game I don't really want to in all honesty. xD I mean maybe it's because it's got all those puzzles and I'm not good at solving puzzles and stuff (yet I absolutely love Phoenix Wright but that's presented in a different way) and ugh. Just didn't interest me at all. I think I can get into a lot of game series actually, but one that I know I can't is a lot of 3D Mario games today, mainly the platformers though like Super Mario Bros and All New Super Mario Bros and what the heck they're like all the same anyway. Same levels, just new power-ups, OH you can play as Luigi now, and etc etc. I mean I probably can't appreciate it that much and I wish I could but I just don't like it. ;w;


----------



## beffa (Aug 11, 2013)

i loveeeee zelda! i completed ocarina of time 3d just before christmas last year. it was really fufilling. i also completed phantom hourglass many years ago but that's about it. i had wind waker, minish cap and twilight princess too but i never completed them. twilight princess was really boring and a little too freaky and dark for my liking. i'm in the process of completing skyward sword c:

but uhm i've never really got into the kirby series. i got kirby's epic yarn before and i wanted to like it but i didn't. i had a kirby game on my ds too and i just thought it was really boring and almost too easy to complete. i wanted to like it though because kirby is so cool :c


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 11, 2013)

I do think Ocarina of Time can be pretty scary sometimes, like when you have less deku nuts and you're fighting off a wolf or something.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 12, 2013)

The legend of Zelda. That's one of them. I can't be that crazy about Zelda. Unless you're talkin' Windwaker.

Another thing I have an incredibly hard time getting into is mecha. Not just gundam. Any mecha. Hell, the only show about giant robots I watched the whole way through was Megas XLR.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't really find the liking to Kingdom Hearts either.


----------



## lovelikeacomicbook (Aug 12, 2013)

I love Zelda! Have since I was about seven years old when my dad bought me Ocarina of Time for the N64. I don't think I have issues with liking any series in particular but most hardcore JRPGs are a bit difficult to get into if they're overdramatic or too stereotypical "weeabo bait". Does that make sense?  Don't get me wrong, I do enjoy a good amount of JRPGs like NIER, which is a very offbrand one but still. The .hack// series was one of my favorites, as well as Tales of Xillia and Ni no Kuni! Things like Hyperdemension Neptunia is something that kind of pushes the boundries though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gingersnap said:


> Kingdom Hearts.
> My friend ranted to me for hours about how I should like it but it seems really dumb.



Kingdom Hearts is a hit or miss with people. Trust me you're not the only one who thinks that! It's mostly because of such heavy Disney content and it can get SUPER cheesey sometimes, but that's the appeal  I love Kingdom Hearts but that's cause I just have "romantic Disney" and I'm super childish xD


----------



## chillv (Aug 21, 2013)

*COD, Halo, Modern Warfare or any other games like that*
I just don't see what is the appeal of games like this. Not to mention that they have corrupted many gamers and critics.

*Zelda*
I have to admit that I like the Zelda games but they are too... puzzling for me. The only thing you are told is where to go next. Usually, you are put into blindly with no hints to at least help you figure everything out.

*Puyo Pop*
The A.I. in these games are way too hard. They play like people who have completely mastered the game and the never make mistakes. This may be okay for people who are able to master the game with ease but this is not for people like me who likes to learn and watch a game become progressively hard.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 21, 2013)

I can't get into Assassin's Creed, Legend of Zelda games seem really fun but once I'm playing I just don't find it very fun, and I wish I liked Pokemon Mystery Dungeon but it's just not meant to be..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 22, 2013)

beffa said:


> but uhm i've never really got into the kirby series. i got kirby's epic yarn before and i wanted to like it but i didn't. i had a kirby game on my ds too and i just thought it was really boring and almost too easy to complete. i wanted to like it though because kirby is so cool :c



Kirby's Epic Yarn is sort of understandable, it's also not really a true Kirby game. :/ It was supposed to be about Prince Fluff but Nintendo has no faith in new IPs so they just slap on one of their mascots. Kirby games do tend to lean on the easy side mostly because it's aimed at kids. 

@chillv: You really seem to have an unhealthy obsession with hating shooters that rivals my hatred for Capcom there. :X


----------



## Wish (Aug 22, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I do think Ocarina of Time can be pretty scary sometimes, like when you have less deku nuts and you're fighting off a wolf or something.



people actually use deku nuts??


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

Wish said:


> people actually use deku nuts??



I use it to a very small extent lol.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 23, 2013)

I still don't get it.


----------



## chillv (Aug 24, 2013)

*Genres I just can't get into*

*Puzzle games*
Oh god! Where do I start? The only puzzle game that I actually can tolerate is professor layton due to the fact that after you are done with a puzzle, you don't have to worry about encountering it ever again. Also, the puzzles are more varied in that game. The puzzle games I am refering to are games like Puyo Pop, Tetris, Puzzle League, Picross and Dr. Mario. Those games are just you playing the exact same puzzle over and over again until it gets too hard for you. I know some of these have different modes and everything to keep stuff interesting but they just bore and frustrate me way too much.

*RPG*
The first RPG I ever played was Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time and I have to say that it gave a bad first impression on me as far as RPGs go. If it wasn't for Earthbound, Super Mario RPG the Mario & Luigi series, The Dempa Men series and Fire Emblem Awakening, I probably would've been turned off of RPGs forever.

*Sports*
I can tolerate stuff like Mario Tennis. However, I don't find any appeal in actual sports games like the NBA2K series or Madden NFL series.

Okay, time for more game series I can't get into

*Sim City*
I don't find any appeal out of building, maintaining a city and solving various scenarios whenever a catastrophe happens.

*The Sims*
I would be able to get into this series if it only you wasn't able to die in this game.

*Mario Party*
I don't really have anyone who is willing to want to play video games at all with me so I never even bother with this series.

*DDR (Dance Dance Revolution)*
Falling on the floor by being bombarded with arrows? No thanks!

*Guitar Hero and Rock Band*
I find the devilish, hell-like atmosphere and references in Guitar Hero to be rather disturbing and I don't really like rock or guitar songs period. The only thing I might be able to tolerate is Rock Band: The Beatles due to the fact that I hear that their music is pretty good.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 24, 2013)

I haven't gotten into the Zelda or Kirby series yet, but they both seem interesting. I just have never been that interested that I'd go and pick up a copy of either one's series.


----------



## chillv (Aug 25, 2013)

Tom said:


> @chillv: You really seem to have an unhealthy obsession with hating shooters that rivals my hatred for Capcom there. :X



It's not that I really hate them, I just don't find any real appeal in them and I don't understand how they get so much praise and attention yet games like Mario always get "OMG! ANOTHER REHASH, NINTENDO IS UNORIGINAL & DA WERST COMPANY EVR!".


----------



## Touko (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't get into Mario series to be honest. For me it's the same kind of stuff and I just...aaaarrrggghh platform games aren't my favorite.
D: Sorry Mario fans ~


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't really get into the Metroid series...


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't seem to like pokemon!
I borrowed my friends pokemon game for a week and just found it irritating!
I blame the anime version which completely put me off after one of the little blue things (can't remember name) got thrown (I was only 4 when this happened!)

Not sure about trying again with pokemon x/y


----------



## demoness (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't say I honestly enjoy Mario as a series as much as I used to.  The RPGs are solid and the 3D incarnations are typically inventive, but the 2D installments are predictable and after playing games like Rayman Origins, LBP, and witnessing the upcoming Puppeteer as well as countless indie platformers, contemporary 2D Mario games almost feel generic in comparison, which isn't inherently wrong nor is it bad quality, why change a formula many people enjoy after all, but I'm just not drawn to it anymore.  

As for a series I wanted to love, but for the sake of my sanity couldn't, was the Maximo sub-series.  It's all the challenge I could want, but I am awful at reaction time due to disability and perish constantly.


----------



## kmyk (Sep 14, 2013)

I can't get into Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts.... and I don't understand either. I love RPGs and the such but I can never get into them


----------



## Smoke (Sep 14, 2013)

When I acquired my first ever Fire Emblem game back a couple years ago, I had a super hard time trying to get into it. However, playing it more and more started to slowly gain my interest, and now I love the series. I used to hate strategy games of any type, but now it's one of my favorite game genres overall. So thanks, Fire Emblem, for being the gateway into a fantastic genre.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 15, 2013)

I cannot get into Pok?mon. I have played the games many times, but I can't seem to like them like other people do. The first Pok?mon Game I ever played was Pok?mon Yellow, as it was passed to me by my older brothers. It was good, but I can never do anything else past beating the game. I have played and beaten Yellow, Ruby, and Perl. I have also played Sapphire, Emerald, Diamond, the other one from the same generation which I don't remember it's name ^^;, Heart Gold, and Black. I have played every generation basically but I just cannot get into it. Most of my guy friends play Pok?mon and after Yellow, I continued playing just to play with them. But I never put dedication to making teams or doing anything past the linear "start-and-beat the game". I literally played Black for 30 minutes before dropping it forever.

I always wanted to make an "eevee-volution" team, but I just can't seem to bother that much dedication into the series. That plus the fact there are so many terms I don't understand and the lack of liking I have for the game in general doesn't allow me to google them.

Then there's Mario. Mario is fun. I have played the SNES games, again, thanks to my brothers, and they were really fun. I loved those Mario games a lot, and when I got the 64 DS Remake, I loved it, although I was never a big fan but I just saw it as a form of entertainment. Mario Sunshine was very nice too, but everything after that was just below average. I was never a big Mario fan, but I thought Galaxy could change that and it didn't. I haven't played a Mario game again after the first Galaxy ^^;. Anything else from the Mario Franchise is something I'd rather not play, except for Mario Party 1 and 6, and Mario Kart.

Also for some reason I can't get into Fire Emblem despite the fact I usually love that kind of games.

Harvest Moon is a series I have always tried to love, still am, and never succeeded. When we got the Game Cube for the first time, our parents bought a game to all of us (1 for my oldest brother, 1 for the one that follows, and 1 for me). I chose Harvest Moon and I really liked it, but never became a fan because it was too repetitive. If I tried to break the "routine", I'd ruin something else and I'd be annoyed (like when I ruined my marriage for dedicating one day to exploring some mines x.x). Maybe I should try the other Harvest Moon games, but games like that are generally frustrating, having to keep your resources alive, your characters fed, and what not. ^^


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 15, 2013)

Usually if I try a game, I get into it pretty quickly.

Call of Duty is not like that. I just...really hate it... I was never got into Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts, or The Legend of Zelda either. On the other hand, I just haven't played those much.


----------



## Link32 (Sep 15, 2013)

Love LOZ espeicially MM in response to people at the start of the thread. I feel bad you guys can't get into it. I played the demo of Fire emblem awakining and I hated it. Sure the graphics are good in story scenes but combat scenes they really aren't.. And you just move your person around on a battlefield.. Not trying to offend anyone who enjoys the series.


----------

